# Free green fair returns to Brockwell Park on Sunday 4th Sept [cancelled]



## Katy Robinson (Aug 24, 2011)

The Urban Green Fair will return to Brockwell Park for its fifth year this September. The event aims to offer practical cost-effective solutions for green living, and is powered only by solar and wind energy, giving it one of the lowest carbon footprints of any festival in the country. More than 7,000 people are expected to attend, to enjoy more than 40 speakers, films, poets, workshops, children’s activities, food stalls and BMX races.

The event is being organised by the Urban Green Fair Community Interest Company (CIC), an independent grassroots organisation, dedicated to positive change on global and local levels. The group provides a free space for all nations to meet and mingle. It brings together local people and those from further afield to share knowledge and skills that can help us to use energy more sustainably.

Shane Collins, Urban Green Fair Director, said:

“As well as being a fun day out, whatever your age, the Urban Green Fair is a chance to learn about the changes coming to our society and how best to navigate them together. Forewarned is forearmed. Whilst climate change is the reason we should make changes in our lives, peak oil will force us to make these changes.”​
“This collective action can be achieved through events like the Urban Green Fair, which help educate and stimulate public support for green initiatives. It brings together local people, and those from further afield, to share knowledge and skills that can help us live more sustainable lives.”​
New features at the Urban Green Fair this year include a bigger Spoken Words & Poetry Tent curated by T W Rhino Village and hosted by Inspire Open Mic, Donda Mic, Myndz Community and KMT, finishing with a Poetry Slam Jam hosted by Steve Medeema, as well as a space to mark the 20th anniversary of the formation of CoolTan Arts, a vibrant community arts/political squatted centre in early 90's Brixton. There will also be a forum to discuss the recent riots and alienation in society. Speakers this year include Lee Jasper, Peter Tatchell, Jay Griffiths, and Paul Mobbs.

In the Sustainable Transport Zone, age-graded BMX racing will take place to mark the 30th anniversary of Brixton BMX, as well as free bike repair with Dr Bike and Bling Ya Bike. HGV awareness with a driver and 2 CTUK instructors will be taking participants through blind spots and other activities, giving advice on road-sharing with large vehicles.

The Market will play host to environmentally-focused products, practices and information from across the country, combined with some great food. The Solar Cinema will provide a captivating space to increase awareness of environmental issues: films to be announced.

There is a whole team of dedicated, passionate festival professionals who volunteer each year to put on a free green fair with no corporate sponsorship or mains electricity. We provide work experience for local people as a springboard to getting paid employment at leading UK festivals. Last year 17 volunteers were employed at other UK festivals including Glastonbury, and the Green Gathering.

The Urban Green Fair relies on the support of many local businesses and organisations, community groups and campaigning organisations. Visit www.urbangreenfair.org for more information or for a stalls booking form. A full schedule will be posted on the site closer to the date. Alternatively, for further information/pictures email info@urbangreenfair.org or call 07952 929 710 and for a stalls booking form email stalls@urbangreenfair.org.

The Urban Green Fair - _“Skill up for power down”_

*When, where, how*
Sunday 4th September 2011, 11am to 7pm
Brockwell Park, Lambeth, London
FREE ENTRY

*Getting there*
Address: Brockwell Park, Dulwich Road, Lambeth, London SE24 0NG
Tube: Brixton
Rail: Herne Hill
Bus: 2, 3, 37, 57, 68, 196, 322, 432, 468
Location map for Brockwell Park

*Links*
UGF 2011 promo: www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy6uskeXPoM
UGF 2010 promo: www.current.com/participate/vc2/vc2-uk/92347114_urban-green-fair.htm 
Web: www.urbangreenfair.org
Twitter: www.twitter.com/urbangreenfair
MySpace: www.myspace.com/urbangreenfair
Facebook group: www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=12760730221
Facebook event: www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=179336912124300

*Zones and tents*

Brockwell Bake
Children
Climate Change & Energy Transition
Food & Garden
Health & Healing
Market
Social Justice
Solar Cinema
Spoken Words & Poetry
Sustainable Transport
*Community and campaigning groups*

Organic foods, snacks and products
Campaigning and information
Ethical clothes and beauty
Healing stalls offering treatments and advice


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## Belushi (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool, will try and make it along.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 26, 2011)

eh ?



> *NEWS:*
> 
> Due to circumstances beyond our control it is with great regret that we must *cancel this years Urban Green Fair*. Massive apologies to all involved and, of course, to all of you that were looking forward to the event. We sincerely hope to be able to bring the fair that you know and love back to Brockwell Park in 2012.


----------



## bloggsy08 (Sep 2, 2011)

yes me too heard the organizer cancelled - lack of funds from stalls among other things. will have to get a contract from tesco express next summer! (not!)


----------

